# Reva G Wiz



## G-Wiz (May 20, 2016)

Hi Jimblob,

Interesting idea about changing your batteries to lithium.You should certainly be able to lower the weight that way, which will improve acceleration.

If you're not intending to raise the top speed, then increasing the system voltage won't help much - unless you are also going to rebuild the motor and/or gearbox. To get more acceleration out of the existing set-up will require more torque from the motor (more current from the controller). The motor on my wiz never seems to get especially hot, so I think there may be scope for a bit more current. Swapping to the Curtis 1238 controller will give you a lot more current capability, as will Li-ion in place of Pb-acid batteries. As current is increased, the motor will eventually saturate (magnetically). I don't know where this point is on the G-Wiz motor, so no guarantees on how far you can push it. Worth a try if you have got the funds to buy the kit.

Cheers,

John.


----------



## EVisa (Jun 30, 2014)

That indeed looks like a nice direction to go. 

But could you please give us some us some more info on the components of your car/build? Even spoil us with some pics ?


----------



## Jimblob (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks John. Less weight with the lithium batteries and a 1238 controller sounds like the way forward! If anyone knows of a good source for either of these items then please let me know. I'll put some photos up soon 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Wiz (May 20, 2016)

My G-Wiz is a mostly standard AC drive model, although with a few refinements such as the cabin heater on a timer, contactless (Hall effect) pedal sensors and 'anti-whine' motor controller (upgraded capacitors). I haven't tried to modify it for more power - although that would be interesting!

I do have quite a bit of technical information on the G-Wiz, so let me know if you have any questions.

Cheers,

John.

PS: I test-drove a Tesla Model S P90D yesterday and can verify that it accelerates a lot better than a G-Wiz .


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

We have done a couple of G-Wiz lithium conversions now.

Contact me at mike at indra.co.uk if interested.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Jimblob (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks John. Where are you based out of interest? I'll post updates on my project on here soon 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimblob (Jun 10, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimblob (Jun 10, 2011)

Everything works at the moment but the lead acid is going. Anyone interested in buying them (30kg x 8!)? Or I might keep them for a solar charging off grid house project

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lankylad9 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi John, I'm setting up a new website to support the GWiz (http://www.RevaGWizClub.co.uk) and noticed that you have technical information for the GWiz. Would you be willing to let me have a copy to keep on the new website?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## jomac.asia (Jan 3, 2022)

Would anyone have circuits and tech stuff for the DC version?


----------

